# Any grad. film schools that don't require you to make a film?



## mr.twinkie (Jan 17, 2010)

I have tried, for several months, to make a short film but my producer is too damn flakey. I usually write the scripts and recruit the actors and I direct. He usually produces and helps me find a suitable film crew. He has not been doing that. I wanted to make this short for film school. Are there any schools that don't require you make a short film? I like to write more than anything else because you don't have to rely on others for success.


----------



## Jane_ (Jan 17, 2010)

UCLA. 
They clearly stated that "Please do not send scripts, DVD's, or tapes."
Check it out here 
But the dealine for Fall 2010 has passed.


----------



## notroberttowne (Jan 17, 2010)

If you're applying for writing, I don't think many schools want anything more than a script.


----------



## mr.twinkie (Jan 17, 2010)

UCLA is too far for me. I'm looking for a place in NY. The two film schools in my mind are Tisch and Columbia. I don't know other schools in NY with an excellent film program. I have some time to apply. I think I might try out for Spring 2010. I would like to try out for directing though, which is why I would like to have a short film under my belt. I feel like I write to direct but I feel that making a film involves teamwork and sometimes, not everyone contributes to the team.


----------



## duders (Jan 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by mr.twinkie:
> UCLA is too far for me. I'm looking for a place in NY. The two film schools in my mind are Tisch and Columbia. I don't know other schools in NY with an excellent film program. I have some time to apply. I think I might try out for Spring 2010. I would like to try out for directing though, which is why I would like to have a short film under my belt. I feel like I write to direct but I feel that making a film involves teamwork and sometimes, not everyone contributes to the team.



I would recommend you look at the websites for the two schools you claim to be interested in. Neither of them require a short film in order to apply. Also, you can't 'try out' for Spring admissions to either school.


----------



## mr.twinkie (Jan 18, 2010)

Really? I was looking at their mfa program online and for a person's portfolio, he/she needs a short film. Site is  here:http://gradfilm.tisch.nyu.edu/object/grad_filmPort.html


----------



## km467 (Jan 18, 2010)

I applied to the graduate film program at Tisch with a photography portfolio, which they allow instead of a short film.  Both schools say that you don't need filmmaking experience to apply, only potential.  

A strong demo reel helps, though, and my chances of admissions with a photography portfolio are undoubtedly lower than those for applicants who submitted a collection of short films.  What you could do is send in photos, with links to your video work online that you may be less proud of in your resume; that's what I did.  I'm not in yet / don't even have an interview, however, so take my advice with a grain of salt.


----------



## duders (Jan 18, 2010)

> Originally posted by mr.twinkie:
> Really? I was looking at their mfa program online and for a person's portfolio, he/she needs a short film. Site is  here:http://gradfilm.tisch.nyu.edu/object/grad_filmPort.html



I would check that again. Nowhere does it say that you need a short film.


----------



## Suzako (Jan 18, 2010)

You definitely do not need one for columbia.


----------



## Elianarra (Jan 19, 2010)

For Columbia the film part is optional.
For NYU you need a creative portfolio, which can be film, photographs, or something else.


----------



## mr.twinkie (Jan 19, 2010)

@ Duders. You're right, it doesn't say short film but it says a visual submission and I had to be the creative force behind it. (Director, writer, producer.) If it's not a short film, what else can they mean?


----------



## Jane_ (Jan 20, 2010)

Your visual submission should be either short films OR photographs.

"Choose one of the following formats (i.e., do not combine video and slides) ... "


----------



## duders (Jan 22, 2010)

> Originally posted by mr.twinkie:
> @ Duders. You're right, it doesn't say short film but it says a visual submission and I had to be the creative force behind it. (Director, writer, producer.) If it's not a short film, what else can they mean?



I am really confused with your confusion. Yes, if you are submitting a film as your visual submission, then you should have at least directed it.

But you don't have to submit a film at all. You can submit any art form.


----------

